# Show us your Elapids!



## vampstorso (Sep 16, 2015)

I think these beauties certainly need their own dedicated thread for everyone to centrally drool over 
So show us those beauties!


----------



## Savvas (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd love a red belly one day. Gorgeous snakes.


----------



## jack (Sep 18, 2015)

The best, and one of the most viewed threads on this site, had hundreds of elapid shots. I just did a quick search and found nothing. This will probably be my last post on here then I guess.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 18, 2015)

jack said:


> The best, and one of the most viewed threads on this site, had hundreds of elapid shots. I just did a quick search and found nothing. This will probably be my last post on here then I guess.



Hey Jack, 

That's only because unfortunately when the forum was moved to a new server some content was lost in the move, it wasn't intentionally removed. 

You'll notice quite a few threads with the same name as old popular threads that were lost as we all try and bring them back

Sorry too hear you're considering leaving

If you view the threads "issues requiring resolution" and "what's the matter with everyone?" You find more info  I would link you too them but I'm on my phone


----------



## Luke_G (Sep 18, 2015)

Coastal Taipan







Another Coastal Taipan







Mulga Snake







Common Tiger Snake







Inland Taipan







Red Bellied Black Snake







Dugite







Another coastal taipan.... by far my favourite species

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 18, 2015)

Now there's some nice looking snakes Luke.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 18, 2015)

They're all stunning, Luke! You should be proud! 
That first tai in particular is insane! 
And that dugite! Such hotties!


----------



## Luke_G (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Elapids have always held a special interest for me. I will upload some more photos when i get a chance. I really need to buy a good camera instead of using my phone 































Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice elapids, by far some of the most beautiful and iconic snakes of Aus. Luke, is that a bungaroides? If it is, please post more pics, they are one of my favourite aussie elapids!

Bredli


----------



## Luke_G (Sep 18, 2015)

Bredlifreak its actually stephensii. I dont keep bungaroides but i have some mates that do

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 19, 2015)

Luke, don't complain about your photos; they are excellent. Love that first photo of the coastal taipan.
And Vampstorso, love the photos of your RBB.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 19, 2015)

vampstorso said:


> I think these beauties certainly need their own dedicated thread for everyone to centrally drool over
> So show us those beauties!



Want to sell that red-belly?


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 19, 2015)

Lowland copperheads

- - - Updated - - -





Black Tiger. Love this shot.

- - - Updated - - -





Red Bellied Black.

- - - Updated - - -





Eastern Tiger.

- - - Updated - - -





Eastern Tiger

I'm Back LOL!

- - - Updated - - -



jack said:


> The best, and one of the most viewed threads on this site, had hundreds of elapid shots. I just did a quick search and found nothing. This will probably be my last post on here then I guess.
















For you Jack!


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's one for Nige...and Jack. Male this time. Can see your pics, GRD?


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice Richard, I wish I wish.

- - - Updated - - -









Frustrating things.


----------



## cement (Sep 19, 2015)

Aussie elapid threads need lots of photos


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 20, 2015)

I am in love with RBB's they have such a presence and exude confidence, some of the most beautiful and biggest specimens i have seen were among the tin piles out the back of the old Agg college in Richmond NSW, they were silky shiny black with the most striking red bellies, i would love to own 1 but i'm afraid my reflexes these days would preclude that, very beautiful elapids guys keep them rolling in, [MENTION=1718]jack[/MENTION] sorry to here you are considering leaving because of a technical difficulty would be a shame to see you go but you gotta do what you gotta do.  ........................Ron


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 20, 2015)

Loving these pics so far! [MENTION=41911]imported-varanus[/MENTION] is that a bitorquatus? [MENTION=4778]cement[/MENTION] lovely snakes, is this one a stephensii or a bungaroides? Are Cacophis and furina good to handle or more of a display animal?

Bredli


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 20, 2015)

Agree with your comments about Red Bellied Blacks Ron. Some of mine.


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 20, 2015)

Bandy bandy



Stephens Banded



Australian Coral Snake



Highlands Copperhead



Eastern Tiger


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 20, 2015)

The pic with the newspaper saying 'Modern Family' how very appropriate...tehe


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 20, 2015)

Spotted Black Snake



Broad-headed Snake


----------



## cement (Sep 20, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Loving these pics so far! @imported-varanus is that a bitorquatus? @cement lovely snakes, is this one a stephensii or a bungaroides? Are Cacophis and furina good to handle or more of a display animal?
> 
> Bredli



Hi Mate,
their all wild specimens, the stephens banded was caught by a friend/collegue and relocated, as far as handling the golden crowned goes they are pretty mellow up to the point that they realize they are being handled and then won't hesitate to bite, the red naped snake isnt a problem very inoffensive.

Common/mainland/eastern tiger


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 20, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Loving these pics so far! @imported-varanus is that a bitorquatus? @cement lovely snakes, is this one a stephensii or a bungaroides? Are Cacophis and furina good to handle or more of a display animal?
> 
> Bredli



Hi BredliFreak,

I've caught so many of both of these species over the years that I've lost count...hahaha. We regularly pick GC's up off the roads around where I live on hot sultry nights. They put on a good show but I've never known them to bite. All the same, I've also kept them in captivity and both species are what I'd call display animals and not really conducive to handling. They're basically lizard feeders and Crowns will also take small frogs. Great looking critters though.

George.


----------



## cement (Sep 20, 2015)

I do agree with you George, and by no means disrepect your many years experience.
Thay are very common here on the Central Coast in forested or leafy areas, and I'm quite often removing them from houses as victims of cats bringing them in etc. Yes, more of a display animal (i read the word display wrong thinking "displayed in an enclosure", as opposed to something you would handle regularly...... but yes they have a great threat display once they realise your a "threat". But a GC is the only elapid that I have ever been bitten by, which is why I say they can bite. But as far as snakes go they are easy to handle, they are a small great looking species, and I personally don't consider their bite a problem.
Heres some more photos and another of the Furina to show size. Cheers


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 20, 2015)

From memory Cement I think I caught my first one at Ourimbah many, many years back. They are stunning looking creatures, we also get Dwarf Crown (C kreffti) pop up from time to time and I've picked up White Crowns (C harriettae) just north of Coffs.

All the best

George.


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the photos and info! No bungaroides yet  but I like the stephensii as well. Are the Furina and Cacophis easy to maintain in captivity? And are there any midly venomous snakes that are easy handlers or have low maintenance and requirements? Keep showing the photos!

Bredli


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 20, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Thanks for the photos and info! No bungaroides yet  but I like the stephensii as well. Are the Furina and Cacophis easy to maintain in captivity? And are there any midly venomous snakes that are easy handlers or have low maintenance and requirements? Keep showing the photos!
> 
> Bredli



Bredli,

Have another look my friend, H bungaroides posted with the Spotted Black. Cacophis and Furina aren't hard to maintain as long as you can keep up the supply of food. None of the small elapids are really suitable for handling. Whips and Swamp Snakes are easy to maintain but like the others they are really just display animals.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## cement (Sep 20, 2015)

Gday George, yep definatly Ourimbah, and just about anywhere else around here theres trees and thick mulch, the Krefft's though are a much rarer animal and though I have found them in the same area/habitat as the GC, no where near in the same numbers. In fact the Dwarf is (apart from maybe T. carinatus) one of most least common species I come across.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 21, 2015)

Luke those adders are lovely! Well, your collection in general is!
The Stephens is a real cutie (Yes, elapids too can be cute!)


Thanks PineFamily, she is my pride and joy lol



Rocket, Ms Red and I are flattered but unfortunately you’ve chosen the snake I’m most in love with! 
I don’t think I could part with her, sorry, but thank you for your interest 


Look forward to the site showing your pics Getarealdog, I’ll keep checking back 



Well Richard, you know my thoughts  All your snakes are always top notch lovelies.



Nice variation of wild critters there Graham! The belly shot of the RBB is gorgeous!
Im on the bandwagon of loving the golden crowned too! Stunning little thing


GBWhite,
those action shots are brilliant! 
Lots of interesting postures!


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 21, 2015)

Camooweal




Eastern Tiger

- - - Updated - - -





Lowland Copperhead


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 21, 2015)

[MENTION=39076]GBWhite[/MENTION] [MENTION=15646]getarealdog[/MENTION] the pictures aren't working which is a shame but Stu is working on that. Thanks for the info, if I move out of the ACT I am thinking of keeping elapids. Keep on showing pics, I might put up some soon!

Bredli


----------



## jack (Sep 24, 2015)

vampstorso said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> That's only because unfortunately when the forum was moved to a new server some content was lost in the move, it wasn't intentionally removed.
> 
> ...



I effectively left long ago, as Facebook is superior in all but one aspect: being able to search for information on long past threads. Anyway, inspired by Nigel and co I went to add some pics to this thread regardless, and noticed that all my pics from the original thread still come up in "manage attachments"... so if the photos are still there does that mean the thread is recoverable?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 25, 2015)

@jack, they are some fabulous pics m8, i especially like the juvie brown with it's outstanding stripes.  ...................Ron


----------



## Luke_G (Sep 26, 2015)

My favourite local of adder. Sydney red and grey











Top end mulga snakes get a bit of size on them














RBBS, colletts and bruny is. Tiger








Kununurra mulga

Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice collection there, Luke. That Bruny Islands a real honey. Here's a larger Island Tiger and some Darwin Mulgas.


----------



## Luke_G (Sep 26, 2015)

That tiger and mulga are unreal. Heres a better bruny owned by a friend.





Sent from my GT-I9507 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 26, 2015)

There are some amazing snakes in this thread. Hopefully there will be more to come. Would like to see some more Collett's if anyone has some.
[MENTION=27447]vampstorso[/MENTION] - That's a great looking RBB snake. I wish that I could keep them over here.
[MENTION=39076]GBWhite[/MENTION] - Awesome looking Highlands Copperhead and Bandy Bandy.

Mike


----------



## Trewin (Sep 29, 2015)

Eastern brown


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's one for Vamps; garbage guts Mulga, at least it's not his own poo...this time.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 30, 2015)

Sitting here drooling at everyones photos thinking "one day, you will be mine"! Seriously awesome snakes guys! Love the bandy bandy and RBB's, 2 of my fav elapids! Anyone keeping crown snakes or mustard bellies?


----------



## bluelindley (Jul 9, 2016)

Absolutely stunning snakes.

Here's my first elapids,

Female Collett's



Female RBB



Male RBB



Brendon


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Jack, 
In one of the photos one of the snakes (I haven't got a clue what it was, I know nothing about elapids) was eating a skink. Can you purchase already dead skinks to feed to snakes in the same way that you can mice, or was that a wild caught skink? Just wondering how people go about feeding animals that are primarily lizard and frog eaters in captivity. Is it possible to switch them to rodents? Do you breed small skinks to feed to them? If you bred a clutch of frog/lizard eating elapids, what would you get the babies started on? 

Sorry for all the noobish questions. Just curious.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 10, 2016)

Bruny Island tiger Snake, latest addition, looking for a female(s)??


----------



## Foozil (Feb 2, 2018)

Bump. We need more elapid pics!!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

ahh! Aussie coral snakes! never seen em in captivity till this...such cute and magnificent animals, i agree with foozil, more elapid pics!


----------



## Foozil (Feb 2, 2018)

Just saw the adder pics, i want to keep them so bad!!


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 3, 2018)

Luke_G said:


> Coastal Taipan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice coastal taipans there my favorite
[doublepost=1517632694,1517632470][/doublepost]very nice elapids everyone


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 3, 2018)

I will own a INLAND TAIPAN ...








Instagram: murph_BTK


----------

